# Walking in the backyard with Fiona



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

This is what we do instead of driving to our usual places given this awful heat and humidity we have lately. I took a 10 minute or so video of our short 15 minute walk and sped it up 3x so it moves along. The big field at the end (conservation land) is where we usually see some deer, but none that day. She doesn't bother with them but did take off after a bunny 19 seconds into the video  Taken with my ancient Hi-8 camcorder.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow I really like this! Nice song! Nice exploring!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, what a great place to go walking, beautiful area. Fiona is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fiona reminds me of Flora on walks. She does the same thing - takes off after animals but always returns to my side. I liked watching this, it made me smile.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a great video! Loved the song and how Fiona runs on ahead but always looks back to you, and returns to your side. So sweet!


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great looking dog and a fun video  Thanks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so jealous of your "backyard"! What a lovely walk.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great video, Steve! Fiona looks like one happy lady.......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting me share in your walk.

I love how Fiona keeps checking in with you.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone  thought it was a fun/silly little video to do. She is a velcro/daddy's girl for sure. Funny how when we walk alone she investigates, but walking with others she never leaves my side. I can call her off mid chase on a bunny,chipmunk,squirrel which just amazes me. I do let her dig for the meadow voles though, she got one a week ago and brought it to me, thought for sure she would have gulped it down.



mylissyk said:


> I am so jealous of your "backyard"! What a lovely walk.


We are very fortunate to have 27 private acres to play on  The grounds keeps me busy with the lawn mower and chainsaw.

Teresa, you would be happy to know we can now walk by the horses with her off leash, she does not mind them at all now  Big difference from her hiding behind my back to "save" her from those scary beasts  No turtles lately for her to carry around, they have gone back to the safety of the pond. I have yet to catch a few sunfish to bring back and put in the kiddie pool. No clue what she will do as she seems to prefer to roll on them, freshly caught or otherwise :uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, there could be worse things than fish for Fiona to roll on, but that image sure gave me a smile and a laugh. Maybe the horses will leave her a treat and she will learn to follow them around.:doh:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am green with envy - what a beautiful walk you have there - and Fiona is a beauty too


----------

